# HAMRADIO General > NEWS ข่าวสารทั่วไป >  ช่วยกันโพสต์.. หรือสำรองข้อมูลที่เป็นประโยชน์จากแหล่งต่างๆ มาไว้ที่นี่กันนะครับ

## Admin

ช่วยกันโพสต์.. หรือสำรองข้อมูลที่เป็นประโยชน์จากแหล่งต่างๆ มาไว้ที่นี่กันนะครับ

- ใครมีข้อมูลที่เป็นประโยชน์ในหมวดต่างๆ ช่วยกันเผยแพร่ให้สมาชิกได้อ่านหรือเห็นข้อมูลสาธารณะจากแหล่งใดที่เป็นประโยชน์ ช่วยเก็บข้อมูลนั้นเก็บมาโพสต์ไว้ในบอร์ดนี้ตามหมวดกระทู้ต่างๆที่จัดเตรียมไว้ให้นะครับ ขาดตกบกพร่องในหมวดไหนหรือเรื่องไหนไป แนะนำกันเข้ามาได้นะครับ

- ท่านใดที่มีความรู้ความสามารถในเรื่องใดเป็นพิเศษเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสารในเรื่องต่างๆ ขอความร่วมมือช่วยเผยแพร่หรือคอยตอบคำถามให้กับทางสมาชิกที่มาตั้งกระทู้ถาม จักขอบพระคุณยิ่งครับ

- สมาชิกที่เป็นกลุ่มเป็นก้อนตั้งแต่ 20 ผู้ใช้งานขึ้นไป หรือสมาชิกที่จัดตั้งเป็นชมรมและสมาคมต่างๆอยู่แล้ว ต้องการจะเปิดบอร์ดรวมกลุ่มกันในแต่ละจังหวัดหรือจะเป็นกรุ๊ปเป็นแก๊งค์แต่ละช่องความถี่ที่ท่านใช้งานประจำไว้เพื่อติดต่อกันได้สะดวกยิ่งขึ้น ทาง HamRadio.co.th ยินดีเปิดบอร์ดให้ท่านโดยไม่มีค่าใช้จ่ายใดๆ รายละเอียดการเปิดบอร์ดจะแจ้งให้ทราบในโอกาสต่อๆไปหรือติดต่อมาทางข้อความส่วนตัวนะครับ


มาช่วยกันสร้างสังคมใหม่นี้ให้น่าอยู่อย่างยั่งยืนกันนะครับ มีข่าวสารอะไรเกี่ยวกับเว็บไซต์นี้ ทางแอดมินขออนุญาตมาแจ้งให้ทราบในหมวดนี้นะครับ

----------

